# Portmaster is into a continuous loop



## joneum@ (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi there,

Today I will update my ports. I use portsnap for the new tree. Then I use `portmaster -a`, and Portmaster started into a continuous loop:

```
===>>> The devel/py-setuptools port moved to devel/py-distribute
	===>>> Reason: Replaced with distribute


	===>>> The devel/py-distribute port moved to devel/py-setuptools
	===>>> Reason: Replaced with setuptools


	===>>> The devel/py-setuptools port moved to devel/py-distribute
	===>>> Reason: Replaced with distribute
```

After five minutes I kill this loop.

What can I do here?

I use FreeBSD 9.2-p1 AMD.

Regards


----------



## johnblue (Nov 29, 2013)

I know that it tends to be fashionable to use ports-mgmt/portmaster because of it being a shell script and all, but have you tried using ports-mgmt/portupgrade?


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 29, 2013)

Have you checked the UPDATING file (`pkg updating py- | less`)? It has at least one reference to one of these replaced ports, as well as instructions for updating.


----------



## joneum@ (Nov 29, 2013)

@johnblue: I work with Portmaster.

@Juanitou: Yes, I read and followed UPDATING. After that, I started `portmaster -a` with the error in my first posting.


----------



## srobert (Nov 29, 2013)

The same happened to me. I always read /usr/ports/UPDATING before running `portmaster -aD`. The following appeared a few days ago, but I didn't think it applied to me because I didn't have devel/py-distribute installed. 

```
20131127:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/py-distribute (i.e you)
  AUTHOR: wg@FreeBSD.org

  devel/py-distribute was replaced with devel/py-setuptools. Please do
  the following according to package manager used. py-distribute port
  will be removed shortly.

  # portmaster -o devel/py-setuptools devel/py-distribute
    or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/py-setuptools devel/py-distribute
    or
  # pkg set -o devel/py-distribute:devel/py-setuptools
  # pkg install -f devel/py-setuptools
```
It turns out that when they wrote "(i.e. you)", they meant me. I ran `portmaster -o devel/py-setuptools devel/pydistribute` as suggested. Afterwards, `portmaster -aD` ran with no problems.


----------



## tzoi516 (Nov 29, 2013)

I just ran`make deinstall reinstall clean` from /usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools and reran `portmaster -a` without any issue.


----------

